# Cat ultrasound scan pictures?



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi all
I've googled this half to death! I'm looking for scans of pregnant cats but can't find any. I'm sure they must be there somewhere - SOMEONE must have uploaded them lol
Does anyone know any websites that have them? Or even have one of your own you wouldn't mind showing me?
I'm just curious how it all fits in and what it looks like
Thanks
Cherry


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I googled "pregnant cat ultrasound" and then clicked on the "Images" link at the top of the page and got this....

http://images.google.com/images?q=pregn ... =en&tab=wi


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah I did that too
It brings up pregnant cat photos and human ultrasound scan pictures
I think there is one of a cat there but it says that nothing was found and its to do with health, not pregnancy


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

To be honest, I can't imagine that a lot of pregnant cats have ultrasounds done. It's an expensive procedure, many vets don't even have ultrasound machines.


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah I figured that would be the case
I don't think I'd pay it to be honest. Its purely out of curiosity


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

Most vets should have u/s machines on hand because they can be used for things other than pregnancy related u/s, but generally they'll do xrays rather than u/s for animals when pregnancy is concerned. Good luck finding what you're looking for.


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

There is one, Lara when she was 28 days pregnant. She had 5 kittens, one of then circulated with red


----------

